# BSOD Error "video_tdr_failure atikmpag.sys"



## arijitsinha (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi,

I have a Sony Vaio VPCCB45FN Laptop, Find below the configuration,

Archived VPCCB45FN : C Series : VAIO? Laptop & Computer : Sony India

Intel i5 2nd Gen

Dual GPU = Intel HD3000 and AMD Readon 6630M.

Factory OS = Windows 7 HP

I was facing a BSOD saying "video_tdr_failure atikmpag.sys" and it restarts. So I did a little bit of googling and found that the AMD driver is the culprit.

I booted into Safe Mode and unistalled AMD Driver from Device Manager and then the BSOD went away but my AMD GPU does not work as no driver is been installed.

From now every time I am installing the AMD driver I am getting the same BSOD.


    I tried removing all AMD/Intel driver and then installing the latest one from Intel/AMD Website
Tried different release drivers from leshcatdriver, followed the exact same step to remove AMD and Intel driver and install them as mentioned in the leshcat's manual.
    Installed Windows 8.1 and Install the Latest Driver
    Installed Windows 8.1 and Install the Driver from Sony's website.
    And to my surprise, when I am installing Windows 7HP from the recovery disc that I created after I bought the laptop, I am getting the same BSOD. As the recovery disc will automatically install the default AMD Driver.
    Expanded atikmpag.sy_ file to C:\Windows\System32\Drivers


I have tried every possible result found in google, but still getting this BSOD. What is the issue and how can I fix this?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 20, 2015)

are you getting the bsod just after logging on to the system?
can you check the gpu temperature using hwinfo64?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 20, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> are you getting the bsod just after logging on to the system?
> can you check the gpu temperature using hwinfo64?



Yes, just after logging in every time. Only way to log into my PC is boot into safe mode and Uninstall the AMD driver from Device Manager. I checked the temp from GPU-Z, the Intel GPU temp is 53-54 and AMD one is 48.

Will update hwinfo64 test sooner.
Edit - Same result for hwinfo64


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Have you tried an older driver version?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 21, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> Have you tried an older driver version?



yes, tried several drivers from leshcatlab , amd official site , sony's crappy backdated driver.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks like you have tried extensively to try to find a solution. If none of the things work there is one option to try to replace parts of the PC with some other parts and see if the problem persists. Sometimes BSOD can also occur due to hardware fault. So, maybe you can try to replace Processor with some other compatible processor (supported by your mobo). 

I was in a similar situation where the culprit was processor, got it changed and BSOD went away.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jan 21, 2015)

It may be a hardware fault. So get your laptop serviced if it is still under warranty. Or try installing linux.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 21, 2015)

Gauravs90 said:


> It may be a hardware fault. So get your laptop serviced if it is still under warranty. Or try installing linux.



Nope it is not under warranty. Does linux have support for dual graphics (that use dynamic switching)? 

If the GPU is faulty how can I make sure?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jan 21, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Nope it is not under warranty. Does linux have support for dual graphics (that use dynamic switching)?
> 
> If the GPU is faulty how can I make sure?





I don't know much about dynamic switching in linux but it does have good support for dual graphics in ubuntu.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 21, 2015)

Gauravs90 said:


> I don't know much about dynamic switching in linux but it does have good support for dual graphics in ubuntu.



Ok will try that, any way to know which GPU it is currently using in ubuntu? or change the current GPU?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jan 21, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Ok will try that, any way to know which GPU it is currently using in ubuntu? or change the current GPU?




Ubuntu will automatically install both intel and amd graphics driver for you and you can search on google to know which graphics is currently being used.


----------



## ico (Jan 25, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Ok will try that, any way to know which GPU it is currently using in ubuntu? or change the current GPU?



Install mesa-utils package in Ubuntu. (Google)

Then do this:

*glxinfo | grep renderer*

in the terminal.

You'll know which driver is running.


----------

